# ...para as quais orientam os alunos



## doreimi

Olá, gente, não entendo bem esta frase:

_Qualquer das áreas compreende três componentes de formação: a formação geral, comum a todas as áreas, e as formações específica e vocacional, estruturadas de acordo com as características dos domínios de actividade e dos cursos superiores para as quais orientam os alunos._

Porque aqui não se usar infinitivo pessoal? Tem um "para" aqui, então porque não se usar infinitivo? o "as quais" está indicar o quê? "as formações"?

Obrigada!


----------



## englishmania

Não se usa o infinitivo, _para orientar(em) os alunos_, pois não é esse o sentido.

O sentido é _Orientam os alunos para algo/  Os alunos são orientados para estas coisas.
-> oração relativa: Estas são as coisas para as quais orientam/são orientados os alunos.
_

É uma oração relativa. 
_Estas são as temáticas sobre as quais falei._ (Falei _sobre _estas temáticas)
_Este é o banco no qual me sentei ontem_. (Ontem sentei-me _neste_ banco)
_Este é o homem que vi_. 
_Esta é a pessoa para quem trabalho._
Os pronomes relativos (que/qual/quais/...) têm sempre um antecedente / referem-se a algo que foi dito anteriormente.  
 

Tenho alguma dificuldade em perceber a última parte da frase também.  Penso que deveria ser "para os quais", referindo-se aos _domínios de  actividade e cursos superiores_. 
"Para as quais" teria de se referir a nomes que estejam no feminino - só vejo _características_, _formações _e _áreas_. 

Falta aí alguma vírgula antes de "para as quais"?

Se calhar estou "cegueta" e a solução é básica... Espera que mais alguém comente.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> "Para as quais" teria de se referir a nomes que estejam no feminino - só vejo _características_, _formações _e _áreas_.


 
Foi assim que eu interpretei. _'Formação geral, formação específica e vocacional__' _são o sujeito de '_orientam'._


----------



## doreimi

Obrigada,gente....mas..infelizmente.... ainda estou confusa....


----------



## Carfer

doreimi said:


> Obrigada,gente....mas..infelizmente.... ainda estou confusa....


 
Deixe lá, para nós também não é totalmente claro. Quer-nos explicar um pouco essa confusão?


----------



## doreimi

Carfer said:


> Deixe lá, para nós também não é totalmente claro. Quer-nos explicar um pouco essa confusão?


 
Se "as quais" indicar "as formações", parece-me que não faz sentido muito bem a frase.... ou pode ser "os quais", ou seja, "os cursos"??  E, seria melhor se eu pussese um "que" na frase:....para as quais _que _orientam os alunos? Ou talvez nesse caso não se precise o "que"?

Para mim isto é mesmo uma confusão...


----------



## Carfer

Não, não é preciso o '_que_'. O pronome relativo já lá está ('_quais_'), seria uma duplicação e um erro.
Provavelmente a sua dificuldade resulta do significado de '_formação_'. A formação é a preparação,a educação que se dá a uma pessoa. Uma determinada formação prepara as pessoas para seguirem um determinado curso. Por exemplo seria inconcebível que uma pessoa seguisse um curso de engenharia sem ter formação em matemática, ou de matemética sem um mínimo de formação em biologia. E quando diz que as _'formações orientam'_ para um determinado curso, quer dizer que preparam as pessoas para serem encaminhadas para esse curso. '_Orientar_' é fazer seguir num determinado sentido, encaminhar, mas também informar.


----------



## englishmania

Carfer said:


> E quando diz que as *'formações orientam' para um determinado curso*, quer dizer que preparam as pessoas para serem encaminhadas para esse curso.



Agora fiquei eu confusa. Na frase apresentada, não são as formações que orientam, mas são os alunos que são orientados para as formações (partindo do princípio de que "para as quais" se refere às "formações") - _para as quais orientam os alunos
_ 
Por isso é que pensei que poderia ser "os quais" - os alunos eram orientados para os domínios de actividade e cursos superiores.

"Para as quais" referindo-se às formações (os alunos são orientados para as formações), não faltaria uma vírgula antes de "para"?


Bem, confesso que me estou a sentir muito burra neste momento.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Agora fiquei eu confusa. Na frase apresentada, não são as formações que orientam, mas são os alunos que são orientados para as formações (partindo do princípio de que "para as quais" se refere às "formações") - _para as quais orientam os alunos_
> 
> Por isso é que pensei que poderia ser "os quais" - os alunos eram orientados para os domínios de actividade e cursos superiores.
> 
> "Para as quais" referindo-se às formações (os alunos são orientados para as formações), não faltaria uma vírgula antes de "para"?
> 
> 
> Bem, confesso que me estou a sentir muito burra neste momento.


 
Está a ver, doreimi, que a coisa não era clara nem para nós? 

Não digo que não tenha razão, englishmania, mas eu continuo com a minha leitura até me demonstrarem o contrário.

Repare:
_Qualquer das áreas compreende três componentes de formação: a formação geral, comum a todas as áreas, e as formações específica e vocacional, estruturadas de acordo com as características dos domínios de actividade e dos cursos superiores para as quais orientam os alunos_

Ou seja:
Cada área (há várias), está dividida em três componentes de formação: geral, específica e vocacional.
A formação geral é comum, inespecífica.
As duas outras formações, a específica e a vocacional, que se destinam a encaminhar os alunos para determinados cursos superiores, ou seja, a dar-lhes a preparação adequada para os poderem seguir, são estruturadas de acordo com as características desses cursos superiores.
Portanto, a formação específica e a formação vocacional orientam, encaminham, preparam os alunos para a frequência desses cursos. É o que eu entendo.


----------



## englishmania

A minha questão parece-me ser não de sentido, mas gramatical, de pontuação, por causa do "para as quais" e a ausência de vírgula. Posso não estar correcta - e não é obviamente isso que interessa aqui - mas são esses aspectos que me fazem ter dúvidas. Obviamente, se a frase fosse clara, ninguém tinha dúvidas.

Para mim, os alunos têm uma formação que está estruturada de forma a prepará-los para os cursos superiores. Os alunos são encaminhados /orientados para cursos superiores/domínios de actividade através da formação que têm. As formações acabam por orientar/ajudar os alunos pela forma como estão estruturadas. No entanto, em termos gramaticais, como pode ser isso possível?
Ou estou lenta a atingir ou...não sei.


Este é o objectivo para o qual trabalhei. (=Trabalhei para este objectivo)
_
Para as quais orientam os alunos._ 
Se "as quais" se referir às formações: Orientam os alunos _para as _formações.
Se "as formações" for o sujeito... As formações orientam os alunos ...para quê?para as...


*doida*


----------



## Carfer

É, de facto você tem razão. É o que faz ler os posts à pressa (estou ao mesmo tempo a cozinhar umas coisas para o Natal, já vê que tenho boas razões para estar distraído). Ainda estava a pensar em termos de sujeito, não de _'para *as* quais'. Realmente devia ser 'para *os* quais' _porque_ 'quais'_ se refere a_ 'cursos e áreas de actividade' ('cursos'_ [masculino]_ + 'área de actividade'_ [feminino]_ > masculino plural). 'Quais' _não se pode reportar a_ 'características'_ porque seria um contrasenso. Dá-se formação para um curso, não se dá formação para características, por conseguinte está errado.
Desculpem.
Acho que me vou dedicar às minhas sapateiras, às tantas ainda lhes ponho algum veneno. Bom Natal para todos.

P.S. Mas continuo a pensar que '_formações'_ é o sujeito, especificamente a formação específica e a vocacional, que orientam os alunos para certos cursos e actividades.


----------



## englishmania

Ufa, é que já tinha aqui um nó na cabeça, Carfer. Quando inicialmente tentei procurar palavras no feminino plural, também vi _características_, mas também não me fez sentido. Bom Natal! 
Que bela frase nos arranjou a dona Doreimi.


----------



## doreimi

Feliz natal e bom ano novo, gente! Boas férias!!
Muito obrigada pelas respostas tão boas, embora esteja eu ainda confusa, haha, desculpem...que tonta, não é? ...mas sim, acho que já entendi geralmente o significado da frase, é mesmo como muitos de vocês já disseram. 
E, se não fosse eu tão incómoda, alguém poderia me separar esta oração em pequenas frases, para eu entender bem porque ali se usa "orientam" mas não "orientarem", por favor? Muuuuuito obrigada, gente!


----------



## englishmania

Doreimi, tens de pensar nas orações relativas.

Compara:_

Este é o objectivo __para o qual trabalharam_.
_para o qual trabalharam_ é a oração relativa
_para o qua_l refere-se a "o/este objectivo"= Trabalharam para este objectivo
_para o qual trabalharam_ = they worked for/for which they worked
_
Este é o objectivo para trabalharem_ 
???


* * * * * * * * 


_(...) domínios  de actividade e os cursos superiores para__* o*s quais [quem/o que orienta os alunos? algo no plural] orientam os alunos 
_

_segundo o Carfer, o sujeito de "orientam" é "as formações"
__= *as formações* orientam os alunos para os domínios de actividade e cursos superiores_

_usando a voz passiva, omitindo o que/quem orienta os alunos__
= os alunos *são orientados* para os domínios de actividade e cursos superiores_
_
_
* * * * * * * * 
_ 
Qualquer das áreas compreende três componentes de formação: 

a  formação geral, 
comum a todas as áreas, 

e as formações específica e  vocacional, 
estruturadas de acordo com as   características dos domínios  de actividade e dos cursos superiores para_ _*o*s quais orientam os alunos _


----------



## doreimi

englishmania said:


> Doreimi, tens de pensar nas orações relativas.
> 
> Compara:
> 
> _Este é o objectivo__para o qual trabalharam_.
> _para o qual trabalharam_ é a oração relativa
> _para o qua_l refere-se a "o objectivo"= Trabalharam para este objectivo
> _para o qual trabalharam_ = they worked for/for which they worked
> 
> _Este é o objectivo para trabalharem_
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> _(...) domínios de actividade e os cursos superiores para__* o*s quais [quem/o que orienta os alunos? algo no plural] orientam os alunos _
> 
> _segundo o Carfer, _
> _= *as formações* orientam os alunos para os domínios de actividade e cursos superiores_
> 
> _usando a voz passiva, omitindo o que/quem orienta os alunos_
> _= os alunos *são orientados* para os domínios de actividade e cursos superiores_
> 
> 
> 
> _Qualquer das áreas compreende três componentes de formação: _
> 
> _a formação geral, _
> _comum a todas as áreas, _
> 
> _e as formações específica e vocacional, _
> _estruturadas de acordo com as características dos domínios de actividade e dos cursos superiores para_ _*o*s quais orientam os alunos _


 
Obrigada, englishmania! Feliz natal! 
Sim, pelas primeiras partes da sua resposta eu entendi muito bem, mas depois, parece que vocês chegam a um concordo que, deve ser "os quais" em vez de "as quais", é isso?
Se fosse assim, deveria ser um errinho de impressão do livro.
Obrigada, englishmania, pela sua paciência, e a sua resposta , claro


----------



## englishmania

doreimi said:


> parece que vocês chegam a um concordo que deve ser "os quais" em vez de "as quais"


_vocês chegaram a um acordo quanto a_...  
ou 
_vocês concordaram que..._


Sim, chegámos à conclusão de que faria sentido ser "os quais", pois "as   quais" teria de se referir a algum nome no feminino e plural. Como tem  lógica que os alunos sejam orientados para domínios de   actividade/cursos superiores, terá de ser "para os quais".

Está tudo claro agora? É clara a diferença entre "para os quais orientam os alunos" e "para orientarem os alunos"?


----------



## doreimi

Obrigada !
Sim, se é assim, tudo certinho.


----------

